# Puppy “must have” items.... go!!!



## wvasweetness (Nov 26, 2017)

I have two weeks to get everything in order for our tiny baby girl to come home to us! Tell me your “must have” and “nice to have” items! 


*** Deanna from WV ***


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Must have: Crate, 
water bowl they can't tip over, 
some toys (need something to distract them with when they're getting into stuff they shouldn't) - depends on the dog, but for Perry we only had 1 or 2 for the first few months, and his skinneeez stuffingless raccoon was (and still is) his favorite. Something to chew on - we prefer antlers, but others like bully sticks, etc. A puppy kong (good for teething, etc)
Collar for name tag (you can also get name tags that clip on rather than dangle which was a must for me - I don't like the dangling ones - can get caught in things and can be chewed on) - some would put this in a nice to have, but for me having a name tag and therefore always wearing a collar is a must - not every one will check the chip as quickly as I'd want, and it's easier to call me than to take the dog to the vet to find out who they belong to. 
Comb (the ones with coarse and fine on the same comb are my preference) - a lot of people like the cc combs (#006) - but they're expensive and others will work fine as well 

Good to have: 
other toys (skinneeez makes a variety of different animals and sizes - Perry now loves the 26" ones even though they're longer than he is), 
more chew toys (variety)
expen (though some on the forum would put that as a must have and for a new puppy it probably is - I got Perry at 9 months old and it was a nice to have when we're at my Mom's but we don't have one at home). 
indoor potty option (you can search the forum for what different people use - some would put it as a must, for me it's a nice to have, but not a necessity)
walking harness
Short AND long leash
nail clippers (depending on if you'll take them to be groomed often enough of will do it yourself)
clippers/ scissors (if you plan to do your own grooming or touchups between appointments)


----------



## Paddington (Feb 15, 2016)

Bitter apple spray


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

For me an expen was definitely in the must have category. Inside it I have a bed, his crate, a litter box and feeding area. He goes in his pen, which is in the kitchen, when I can't pay attention to him or have to leave him home alone.

A harness if you're going to be taking him out on a leash. A collar with leash can put a lot of pressure on his trachea. We used this onein a size small initially. Whichever one you chose look at it carefully and think about what it will be like to actually put it on a squirmy puppy. Ask me how I know this. the first one I ordered was the same brand but different style. It required putting it over his head. Well the head opening was so small it was like trying to put a turtleneck on him.

A crate or carrier for him to ride in the car.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*collars*



Henry&Kate said:


> A harness if you're going to be taking him out on a leash. A collar with leash can put a lot of pressure on his trachea


I completely agree. Perry has a collar, but it is almost exclusively for his name tag. If we are doing more than running out to the yard just to Perry quickly on a leash or tethered to me in the house (we had to do both when he was on crate rest for his leg) he's in his harness.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*Harness*



Henry&Kate said:


> A harness if you're going to be taking him out on a leash. A collar with leash can put a lot of pressure on his trachea. We used this onein a size small initially. Whichever one you chose look at it carefully and think about what it will be like to actually put it on a squirmy puppy. Ask me how I know this. the first one I ordered was the same brand but different style. It required putting it over his head. Well the head opening was so small it was like trying to put a turtleneck on him.


I have the regular over the head puppia for when I want him to look cute  and this one when I want to be able to put it on/ take it off fairly quickly.





Though I have heard that you may need to go with a cat harness when they're little. At his full grown size Perry is only in a small on this one and the puppia


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Melissa Brill said:


> I have the regular over the head puppia for when I want him to look cute  and this one when I want to be able to put it on/ take it off fairly quickly.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004GYVHYO?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd
> 
> Though I have heard that you may need to go with a cat harness when they're little. At his full grown size Perry is only in a small on this one and the puppia


Have you had any matting problems with this one?


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

> At his full grown size Perry is only in a small on this one and the puppia


Wow. At a little over 4 months, Henry has outgrown the small Puppia one. He's already 8 1/2 pounds.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Good idea to post this thread. You've probably already searched the forum for similar ones. Here's a thread I started a while back about a must-have:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/8-puppy-area/122265-your-puppy.html

I'll be back if I have more time . . . Exciting time for you!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Link to another idea for you:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/7-training-tips-advice/127826-puppy-fetch-training.html#post1362834

Also, we LOVE our Pupperton ex pen.

The Best Wooden Dog Crates | Pupperton - Home


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Ex pen is important for house training, too much freedom is fun for you, bad for pup. 

Havanese are sooo enthusiastic, so please use harness for leash so your little one doesn't damage his trachea trying to get to another dog or squirrel. 

Forget any other brand of stain neutralizer and buy Anti Icky Poo Unscented on Amazon, $40 a gallon but you will have that gallon several months and it really leaves no scent or urine stain behind and it does not scent your house with anything other than your nice perfume, bath products, etc. Crime scene cleanup crews use it.

STAINING: Use filtered water in a bottle, not bowl. A drenched muzzle encourages bacteria growth and staining. How to use the bottle, what kind of bottle and what to do about a stand is in another thread. Clean the eyelids daily with something, I use human eye wipes (but use a national brand, store brand can irritate). I also like Bobbi Painters Stinky Dog shampoo, it cuts the greasy eye and chin goo without stripping coats, and I bathe my pups once a week. I use a spray on conditioner by Show Sheen, or my own foam by Matrix.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*matting*



Chi-Chi's Mom said:


> Have you had any matting problems with this one?


I keep Perry in a puppy cut and haven't had matting problems with this one on normal walks or use. I did have minor matting problems (and some chafing only under his armpits) last summer when we spent a few days in DC and he was walking in that harness for hours every day. I did just order the rolled leather one that many people have recommended for times when he needs to be in it for long walks, etc.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*size*



Henry&Kate said:


> Wow. At a little over 4 months, Henry has outgrown the small Puppia one. He's already 8 1/2 pounds.


Interesting. Perry is around 11 pounds. He is at the top end of the small, but it still fits him well enough.


----------

